# Catfishing rod holders



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm building a rod holder bar for the back of my boat. I see the wire form rod holders seem to be what's popular for catfishing but don't know exactly why. My plan was to notch and weld on some tubes, since it's way cheaper. Just want to make sure im not missing some amazing feature the wire holders offer. I'll set mine at about 35-45°.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

I think the amazing feature of a wire rod holder is that someone without fabrication skills can drill a hole and install them. I guess you can adjust a wire one a little more because they can spin... Oh and they are what a lot of cool fisherman use... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I've used the wire holders but not a fan. Sounds like your on the right track.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

These will be my next ones.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I know they are cheap to make once you have the stuff, there ain't 50 cents worth of metal in any wire holder. 

I like those too jlw, I thought about cutting my tube to that shape, might be a pain though. 

Tube it is, more later!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Decided to go with 7 holders, since I like that number. Should spread the rod tips out pretty well. Going to cut some notches in them to catch the trigger thing on the rod and then paint to match the boat. Now I need to buy more rods...









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Check these out. Pretty good quality and won't break the bank.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm excited for you to get the old rod holder out of my little toes way. It worked great by almost took my toe off on several occasions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice job on the rod rack.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> I'm excited for you to get the old rod holder out of my little toes way. It worked great by almost took my toe off on several occasions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha, now you can hit your shins


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

It that material aluminum or stainless? Sure do like the design.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you, it's aluminum, doesn't weigh but a couple of pounds


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

All done, painted, holders notched, bolted to the gunwale track, dang solid.









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks sharp. Nice work.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks great Josh!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice, your getting serious now, I just got some pvc ones lol.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll build you some, so you can be serious too!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Now you are ready to Join C.A.T.S. Our next club rally is August 27 Yellow River.After that we are coming to the Big River (Alabama River)


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> After that we are coming to the Big River (Alabama River)


Nothing to see over here.:whistling:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nope no blues over there


----------

